# Dasher fuel tank. What other VWs have the same tank?



## bmxramsvr6 (May 29, 2006)

I need to find a fuel tank for a 78 dasher. I was wondering what other models have the same tank?


----------



## JerZWolf (Feb 4, 2011)

*Complete '78 Dasher available*

Where are you located? Would you be interested in a complete car for parts?? Cheap! I have a post in the cars for sale section. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5179074-1978-Dasher-For-Sale


----------

